# wow.. this is one wierd 200sx



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

that tail looks like the newer Monte Carlos(actually, it could be the new Alitma tail)
I just dont like those Euro Atezz tails


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Those do look like altima tails, for sure. Im not sure if I like the look, but it sure is.....different. I like how he molded everything, especially from the backside view, and got rid of the side stripes. I guess it looks cool, took a lot of work on the rear.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

yeah...gota give him huge credit for the amount custom work involved


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I think it looks good other than the Altima tails. They are not proportional to the rest of the car, they take up the whole freakin rear end!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

im sorry but that car looks ridiculous! its hideous... i absolutely hate head/tail conversions... its ruins all the smooth stock lines from a car. i really hope its not an SE-R... but those are my .02... he/she does get an A for effort though


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

omg...the back is disgusting.. sorry for my blunt opinion to whoever owns that car, but the back is just too naked and disproportional...maybe smoking out the chrome portions of those tails and moving the license plate up to the trunk would make it look a tad better.. certainly an A for originality and creativity (never seen altima tails on netin cept an alty) as well as workmanship tho...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

good craftsmanship/imagination/effort, but the tails are too much for the rest of it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The rear fender flares look awesome, as does all the shaving, but the rest of the package is a bit iffy. IMO, there's much better taillight choices out there, and the Invader kit is _gross_.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang i wonder where he got that front bumper i thought it was discontinued from VIS


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *dang i wonder where he got that front bumper i thought it was discontinued from VIS *


I was wodnering the same thing and also the HOOD!!!! like all the work but all that custom work and he couldn't custom some sideskirts to match up with the front and rear?!?!?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

creativity points, but yea those lights are too big, definitely blacking em out or something. and the fender flare thingies (the thing over the wheel...damit i forgot what htey're called) stick out a bit too much. i like how he molded everything tho.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Great work. 
Some of it is not my taste, and other things need some work.

If you flare the fenders that wide, please make it so the wheels are flush with the new fender line. It looks funny when the wheels are all hidden under giant flares.

Black is not the best color for showing off body mods.

All that work, and he/she went with the skirts that just about every other kitted B14 has....

The taillight conversion, while not my taste, looks like it was done very well.

Could they not afford $100 for new front corners?

The hood is just plain sic!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the hood and front bumper are fucking sweet.. but the rest is overdone, the tails are way too big for that car... i think it would look better with some r34 skyline tail lights.. but i give him props for all the time he must have put into it... at least its original


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I think it's cool, pretty original.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

What the hell. Altima SX?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Its all about the hood.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

w3rd. That hood it hot.

I've always liked those wheels as well, although I'm not sure white was the best choice on black... but then again, black is just about the worst color for a showcar.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I love everything he has done to the car execpt the altimas tail's sorry but that looks hitious. I f he wante dto do a conversion he should have try to install the tails from a B15 maybe that would have look better.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

just when I thought I had seen it all....definitely "different". Not gonna bash it...its good work...but it looks a little out of place. Maybe if the tails were tinted black on the inside....*maybe* it would look better.

And I agree with Sean on the corners.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

what front bumper is that??? its not the R33/omega as i first thought... i have never seen that bumper , it almost looks like something custom put together like he took the Omega and an stillen eclipse and meshed them together.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

From a certain angle, the front looks a little like a 300zx front. Nice car, looks like the guy who did the work to it spent a lot of time and money customizing it to look that well done. I wonder what kind of paint he used and how many clear coats...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It is the VIS Invader front, as stated earlier in this thread....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and is also supposedly discontinued by VIS


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

i personally do not like the taillights... too big for the 200sx

but- i gotta give props to anyone that does that much custom work to their car


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

...I actually thought it was an ALTY at first glance that custom rear work is really done well.....BUt like everyone else here just not a good idea...

The molding and and fenders are all good work....

Rims gotta go....


----------



## your mom (Jun 28, 2003)

fender flares look good....but i didnt notice any flares on the front,
is it me or the paint.... i hope he didnt just flare the rear...love the hood though.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

He gets mad props from me for the custom bodywork. The Altima tails gets points for originality, but I must agree that they're too big for the 200 body. The front end is different, maybe a bit too much for my taste, but the hood is smooth. 

And stealth corners are needed big time on that car.


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

Holy tail lights batman! I like the front end though.

- John


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

simple verdict the car is sweet apart from the tail. so someone find the dude and get the tail done again with smaller lights and i think a nice carbon spoiler would go down nice on it.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no spoiler.. that thing just needs diff. taillights.. silvia or something..


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Could this be a possible photoshop chop with the tails?
Also, whats up with the hazy/diffused light around the top of the car?? 
The one picture from the front 3/4 view looked like a new Tiburon... not bad tho


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pretty much, nice front end.. ugly ass back end.. but he gets props for originallity.. sweet as front facia, i love the R34 look in the front


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i think his camera had water or some form of humidity on the lens.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

NO


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

NO? No what? Im confused....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=387083&page=1


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *and is also supposedly discontinued by VIS *


I saw it on their website last week


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

omg i guess they re- released it.

also with the omega ss as well has been re- released.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *omg i guess they re- released it.
> 
> also with the omega ss as well has been re- released. *


whats the website address makes me wanna buy one


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

www.visracing.com


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Vis re-released the invader kit for many cars as well as the hoods apparently had a few fitment issues so they decided to pull them before anyone else got bad kits. New molds, hopefully better fitment. 

The alti taillights look sick, and with all the money he put in the car he could have made DIY stealth corners.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't believe that he doesn't have an armrest.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *I can't believe that he doesn't have an armrest.
> 
> Seth *


Nor do I....sorta 
I rest my elbow/arm on my CD case.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't have an armrest either


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You guys dont know what youre missing. The arm rest is probably the best "mod" on my car. Although it is very expensive at 70$, it was well worth IMO.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *You guys dont know what youre missing. The arm rest is probably the best "mod" on my car. Although it is very expensive at 70$, it was well worth IMO. *


doesnt the arm rest only come in one color ...?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the arm rest rules i got me one too


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *You guys dont know what youre missing. The arm rest is probably the best "mod" on my car. Although it is very expensive at 70$, it was well worth IMO. *


I agree totally. I have 2.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just get a girls head down there and that can be a head rest..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think killing and severing the head of a girl would be considered illegal in the states...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it could be taking that way


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i saw that guy driving down Beach Blvd in Whitter area. ITs sweet when hes driving.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

wow, that has to be one of the ugliest cars ive ever seen in my life.

but... to each his own i guess.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..Hmm, since I first seen VIS's Invader bumper for the B14's.. ..I thought the 200SX could be the only one to pull-it-off.. ..I was wrong.. ..maybe the VIS Omega or Octane bumper instead..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yo!!!!*

ALL I NEED NOW ARE SOME BAGS, DUBS AND THE HO'S WILL BE ALL OVER ME LIKE A WELLFARE CHECK!!

Its nice to be different BUT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I would say.......*

That I really don't like the rear of the car, the front is pretty nice looking but the rear has got to go.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, chill. Damn.


----------

